# The Sandbox : Canada In Afghanistan       Mini-Documentary



## midget-boyd91 (13 Jun 2008)

Finally, after months of technical foul-ups, and more technical foul-ups, that old documentary I started working towards is finished.

The last two weeks or so have been racing, with more days away from working at it than I may have hoped, but when a hospital phones and tells me my surgery was postponed, I wasn't about to argue. So needless to say, yesterday I hobbled to the computers the work was on (those crutches I've had to be using are pretty good chick-magnets when the sympathy card is played right) ,  and working quickly, put the last bits together.

There's a couple more problems with the final product than I would have hoped, namely the fact that because I had to convert it to 25fps, rather than leave it at 29.97, it has a noticeable lagg, but again, my health was more concerning than being a perfectionist. 
  Another thing that went wrong was the fact that some of the videos didn't want to work even after being converted, so there's a fair bit more shooting than I would have hoped for... but hey.

Anyhow.. on Monday, I will have a copy of the finished film on a DataCD so I can put a copy on my home computer, thus on Youtube. (I don't have a DVD drive in my home computer, or there would already be a copy there). 
So Monday night, or Tuesday morning, I will have a link to the finished film on here.

Thanks to everyone who helped.


_PS: You know, for someone how knows SFA about technology, I've sure got quite a lot of tech stuff in my vocabulary now since I've began work at this. _


Midget


----------



## leroi (14 Jun 2008)

UMB,

I hope you heal up well and soon! 

I'm looking forward to viewing your production!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Jun 2008)

Okay, so after spending the last 3 or 4 hours uploading it onto Youtube, youtube tells me after it's finished that it is too long and will not be played.
I tried GoogleVideo, but that didn't want to work. So does anyone know of any other video sharing site where I would be able to post this?

Thanks,
Midget


----------



## wannabe SF member (16 Jun 2008)

Well have you tried separating the video into shorter parts that you would separately upload (part 1;part 2...)?
You can also get a director account for a small price, it lets  you upload longer videos, if not they all have to be under 9 minutes.

Finally you can always ask Bobbit to ship the DVD to new milnet.ca members .

cheers.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Jul 2008)

Well. One month after I actually finished the film, and had it on a DVD copy, I've finally been able to set it up onto the internet.
I had spend days on end trying to upload it to google video, and after receiving messages telling me it was a success.... google gave me a 649 megabyte video that consisted of 2 seconds of a blank grey screen. 
Youtube, well.. they have a 10 minute maximum, so I would have had to divide the video into segments, which I didn't want to do.
Thats when I found Veoh. This is the only video hosting place where I could upload a video of any size, or length and not pay a dime.
So after spending the last month beating my head against the computer moniter... here it is:

 http://www.veoh.com/videos/v151931036pFBkjrP


Also, keep in mind that while making this, I became rushed beyond words during the last two weeks or so, after being told that very soon, the computers I was using to make this, would be wiped clean of everything, so, bare with the rough edges.

( There's quite a lagg when I watch it, but that could just be my computer, which pre-dates the formation of the Grand Canyon. )

Midget


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Jul 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Also, keep in mind that while making this, I became rushed beyond words during the last two weeks or so, after being told that very soon, the computers I was using to make this, would be wiped clean of everything, so, bare with the rough edges.
> 
> ( There's quite a lagg when I watch it, but that could just be my computer, which pre-dates the formation of the Grand Canyon. )
> 
> Midget



Nope all good here!  Thanks a lot!

Cheers, Kyle

(I'm sure its just your 17 million year old computer   )


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 Jul 2008)

Well, what'd'ya know. I cleared a bunch of useless garbage off my computer, and most of the lagg is gone after about half a minute into it.

Midget


----------



## GAP (26 Jul 2008)

Good movie....thank you


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2008)

You should have given proper credit for the footage you have used.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You should have given proper credit for the footage you have used.









However... if it 'irked' you enough, and this is what you're looking for: 
Footage from 'Op Dragon:'  Sgt John Nicholson 

Footage from 'Op Zahar:'  MCpl Ronald Duchesne



> Also, keep in mind that while making this, I became rushed beyond words during the last two weeks or so, after being told that very soon, the computers I was using to make this, would be wiped clean of everything, so, bare with the rough edges.


----------



## leroi (1 Aug 2008)

Good work--enjoyable!

When can we expect your next production?


----------

